# sprouting plants



## Bongofury (Apr 7, 2015)

I transplanted 6 of my sprouted plants into 2 gallon plastic garbage cans and drilled 7 1/4" drainage holes. I was very careful to not disturb the plant by cutting away the plastic cup they were in and planted them with original seed starter soil surrounding them and into Happy Frog soil.   

I watered them not to much but just enough to have water drain out the bottom just a little. There was just enough water drainage to fill my PH tester tube 1/2 full. The PH is 6.5.  

I have 4 more plants to transplant this evening. 5 seeds have not surfaced yet and I am losing hope for these plants, but I'm leaving them alone as they may pop up yet.

I checked the plants this morning and they look strong and healthy. I watered them again just a little which brings me to a few questions.

1.  How much do I water these plants.

2.  When do I switch to the full 8 T-5 bulbs at 3" from the plant ? I have them   
under 4 bulbs 18" or so away from the plants.

I'm excited.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2015)

How old are these plants?  Why did you transplant to garbage bags?

I always leave seedlings in the smaller containers until they are about rootbound.  A small seedling does not need a big home and it can be very hard to control the water and nutrients when a small plant is transplanted in too large a pot too soon.  I can usually go 2 weeks or more in a party cup.  Be sure you do not feed them too soon either.  Too strong a dose of nutrients to the plant can kill it.  Proper pH is for proper nutrient uptake.  If you are growing organic, pH is not a huge issue if it is not too far out of whack.  Ditto while they are small and not being given nutrients.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 7, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> How old are these plants?  Why did you transplant to garbage bags?
> 
> I always leave seedlings in the smaller containers until they are about rootbound.  A small seedling does not need a big home and it can be very hard to control the water and nutrients when a small plant is transplanted in too large a pot too soon.  I can usually go 2 weeks or more in a party cup.  Be sure you do not feed them too soon either.  Too strong a dose of nutrients to the plant can kill it.  Proper pH is for proper nutrient uptake.  If you are growing organic, pH is not a huge issue if it is not too far out of whack.  Ditto while they are small and not being given nutrients.



Not garbage bags. Plastic garbage Cans. They are the perfect size for the tent because I germinated too many plants in the first place. I'm try to manage the best I can with too many plants. The cans are deep and not too wide. If all the plants germinate I can fit all 15 plants in the tent with these 2 gallon cans.

The plants are 7 days old. Why did I transplant too soon? Because I don't know any better. Now I know. Thanks THG for the advise. I'll leave the other 5 in the party cups till next week.


----------



## zem (Apr 7, 2015)

i advise you to get gardening pots and not garbage cans for the plastic quality that contains bad things like Lead and BPA, i think that garbage cans are far from meeting standards for gardening of food. also, the plant needs some space that is normally wider than its container, so if you fit a lot of tight and long pots, the plants would still outgrow it


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 7, 2015)

zem said:


> i advise you to get gardening pots and not garbage cans for the plastic quality that contains bad things like Lead and BPA, i think that garbage cans are far from meeting standards for gardening of food. also, the plant needs some space that is normally wider than its container, so if you fit a lot of tight and long pots, the plants would still outgrow it



Thanks zem. I will take your advise.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2015)

If you have too many plant, you will eventually have to get rid of some of them.  When you start getting too crowded, pick the best how many ever you have room for and get rid of the rest.  I know this is hard, but an overcrowded room gives poor results.

Have you checked out the plastic grow bags?  They are inexpensive and made for growing.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 7, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you have too many plant, you will eventually have to get rid of some of them.  When you start getting too crowded, pick the best how many ever you have room for and get rid of the rest.  I know this is hard, but an overcrowded room gives poor results.
> 
> Have you checked out the plastic grow bags?  They are inexpensive and made for growing.



I appreciate the info THG. I am getting really stressed over my first grow from the very beginning. I feel like the guy in the V8 juice commercial. I keep getting boinked on the head. 

No, I have not checked the plastic grow bags. What gallon should I go with next and what size to finish with. 3 gallon? 5 gallon?

My head is spinning


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 7, 2015)

I also want to point out I have lots and lots of activity going on in my life other than a new hobby. This is supposed to be fun, and it is now that I'm getting on the right track. 
I read this forum constantly but retain little. I have no idea why. :confused2::hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2015)

Please refresh me, I read so many posts...How big is your tent and what strain are you growing?  This helps determine both how large a container and how many you can run.  Yes, this is supposed to be fun, so try and relax.  Remember that you can run anything by the folks here before you do something or buy something.

Yes, I understand that most people have other things going on in their lives (one of the reasons to not go too big when starting out).  It may not be a matter of you not retaining stuff...there is just so much to learn and we can only learn and retain so much at a time.  Hang in there :aok:


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 8, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Please refresh me, I read so many posts...How big is your tent and what strain are you growing?  This helps determine both how large a container and how many you can run.  Yes, this is supposed to be fun, so try and relax.  Remember that you can run anything by the folks here before you do something or buy something.
> 
> Yes, I understand that most people have other things going on in their lives (one of the reasons to not go too big when starting out).  It may not be a matter of you not retaining stuff...there is just so much to learn and we can only learn and retain so much at a time.  Hang in there :aok:



Great advise. 

I have a 2'X4'X5' tent. I have 2 AK47 and 8 THC bomb plants. Both strains do not grow tall. Short to medium. Total of 10 plants. The 5 that didn't sprout yet I 86ed. I checked them out before I chucked them and I couldn't find any evidence of life of any kind. They didn't germinate. I could not even find the seeds. 

I have a 4'X2' floresent light with 8 t5 bulbs. The PH is 6.5 and the temp is around 78 to 82. 

The 10 plants left look very healthy. They have been growing for 8 days.

My flowering area is 3.5'X3.5' with a 1'X2' area for the exhaust and maybe a fan in that area. It is painted with 2 coats of flat white. I have a 600 watt H? (i forget the name ) for the flowering area.   

The flowering area is not complete but I have all equipment ready to install.

Thanks for the help THG. :farm:


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 8, 2015)

I found the plastic grow bags on Amazon. :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2015)

Where did you get the seeds?  That really is not a good germination rate, but well, you would have had to just throw away more plants if they had sprouted.  Staying short is not really the issue---how big around are they going to get?  The AK47 is a sativa dominant strain and can gain some size to her.  The TH Bomb is an Indica dominant strain and will be shorter and more compact.  If these are not fems and you will be weeding out males, you will be fine.  But if they are all fems and they all survive....well, 10 is just too many.

I am just trying to prepare you....you are most likely going to have to get rid of healthy plants, which can be very hard, especially when starting out.  I have a space that is almost 20 sq ft and I have never put more than 10 in there and I usually keep my plant count at 8 or less, depending on what I am growing.  I have a 32" x 32" (7 sq ft) tent that is proving too small for even 4 vegging plants.

What is your ventilation setup in your veg tent?  You will need an oscillating fan to move the air around.  Do you have a centrifuge type fan for exhaust--to help cool the 600W HPS (high pressure sodium) and bring in fresh air?


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 8, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Where did you get the seeds?  That really is not a good germination rate, but well, you would have had to just throw away more plants if they had sprouted.  Staying short is not really the issue---how big around are they going to get?  The AK47 is a sativa dominant strain and can gain some size to her.  The TH Bomb is an Indica dominant strain and will be shorter and more compact.  If these are not fems and you will be weeding out males, you will be fine.  But if they are all fems and they all survive....well, 10 is just too many.
> 
> I am just trying to prepare you....you are most likely going to have to get rid of healthy plants, which can be very hard, especially when starting out.  I have a space that is almost 20 sq ft and I have never put more than 10 in there and I usually keep my plant count at 8 or less, depending on what I am growing.  I have a 32" x 32" (7 sq ft) tent that is proving too small for even 4 vegging plants.
> 
> What is your ventilation setup in your veg tent?  You will need an oscillating fan to move the air around.  Do you have a centrifuge type fan for exhaust--to help cool the 600W HPS (high pressure sodium) and bring in fresh air?



I bought the seeds from Marijuana-Seeds NL. 

I have the oscillating fan to move the air around.  

I have a 6" centrifuge type fan for exhaust--to help cool the 600W HPS (high pressure sodium) and bring in fresh air from the screened ducts at the bottom of the tent. I have the same set up in the vegging tent. 

I paid attention to the money spending part. lol I have 2 6" clip on fans on the way, The fan I have is way too tall. I also have a humidity checker on the way. 

I am seriously thinking of purchasing another 2' X 4' tent and another 2' X 4' X 8 bulb set up

I was thinking of another filter in the new tent, connect duct to the filter in my existing tent then to the fan. Filter two tents with 1 fan. Just a thought. Or I could connect the 2 filters with a Y duct.

I could also build another vegging room as I have scrap plywood and left over flat white paint.

I'm having a hard time imagining throwing away plants.

How many gallon pots for a full grow? I would like to order growing bags tonight.:hubba:


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey man, I'm also running a 2x4x5 tent.  As this is my first grow, too, I'll be totally honest with you:

2-gallon pots are not big enough.  I just transplanted mine from 2-gallon pots to 5-gallon buckets and when I did, I could easily see that the plants had filled the 2-gallon pots.  The roots were pushing out of the edges.  For full-grown plants, 2-gallon pots just aren't big enough.

With the 5-gallon buckets mine are now in, my tent is almost full - with five plants.  Just saying that you're going to be very crowded.  Like everyone else has said, you'll need to either get another tent, or throw out some of the plants.  It sucks, but it's the best way to have a good grow.

And you've got several threads going in here - why not go over to the Grow Journals section and start one dedicated thread for your grow there?  Following your different threads here is confusing.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Mindtrip


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2015)

You do not need filters when vegging.  Do not connect carbon filters to fans until you need it for the odor.  The filters only work for so long and it cuts down the air flow of the fans significantly.  Worry about the carbon filter when you get to flowering.  But, I doubt that you are going to be able to do 2 rooms with 1 filter as the normal set up is:  Filter>light>duct>fan (pulling air through everything).  As you are in veg, all you need now is ducting connecting the light to the fan and then ducting to wherever.  

Are these fem seeds or photoperiod seeds?  This is an important question as if they are not fems, you will have to be weeding males out.

I would go with at least 3 gal pots or containers.  I know that some people have good luck with smaller containers, but IMO, you should go at least 3 gal.  

As you have "lots and lots of activity going on in my life other than a new hobby" , do you have time to take care of 10 flowering plants?  This is not a hobby where you just plant seeds and let things grow.  Your plants are going to take daily care.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You do not need filters when vegging.  Do not connect carbon filters to fans until you need it for the odor.  The filters only work for so long and it cuts down the air flow of the fans significantly.  Worry about the carbon filter when you get to flowering.  But, I doubt that you are going to be able to do 2 rooms with 1 filter as the normal set up is:  Filter>light>duct>fan (pulling air through everything).  As you are in veg, all you need now is ducting connecting the light to the fan and then ducting to wherever.
> 
> Are these fem seeds or photoperiod seeds?  This is an important question as if they are not fems, you will have to be weeding males out.
> 
> ...



The AK47 are regular seeds and only 2 germinated. There is the possibility these being 2 males, 2 females or 1 and 1. I think I will plant these 2 outdoors but the weather won't be right for another 6 weeks. The THC bomb seeds are feminized. There are 8 of those.

Yes I will have the time to take care of the plants. The extra activity in my life is coming to an end.

I will use the 3 gallon pots.

Thanks for everything THG:aok:


----------

